# transformador quemado



## gualra (Feb 18, 2008)

hola a todos tengo una pregunta
se me quemo un transformador de +- 48 v 10 amperes de un apli
lo podre sustituir con dos de 24 a 5 amperes cada uno
y garcias por su valioso tiempo


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Poniendo los secundarios en serie te da la tension pero la corriente maxima sigue siendo 5A

Buscate alguien que bobine transformadores y le encargas uno igual.


PD. Si no tenes idea donde puede haber uno, te vas al negocio de electronica mas cercano a tu domicilio y preguntas donde.


----------



## gualra (Feb 18, 2008)

eduardo gracias por resonder
crei que con dos los 2 de 24 a 5 tendria
lo mismo pero veo que no es asi
donde vivo no hay nadie que bobine transformadores
el lugar mas cercano esta 900 km y en las tiendas de electronica
solo venden de 24 no de 48 
gracias de nuevo


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

No se cuanto de despoblado puede ser donde vivis, pero rebobinar transformadores es algo corriente reparaciones electrico/electronicas.
Mucha de la gente que hace este servicio mantiene un taller informaciónrmal con bobinadora y elementos indispensables sin ningun cartel en el frente ni nada (ni pago de impuestos) , por eso si no estas metido en el rubro ni te vas a enterar que existe.

Salvo que te refieras a un transformador toroidal, ahi si vas a tener que buscar un taller mas profesional.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2008)

900 Km eso es bastante lejos.
Segun leo en tus comentarios es un transformador "Grande" lo que es sinonimo de "Pocas vueltas de alambre".

Si te animas se te puede ir guiando (Asesorando) como para que repares tu transformador.

Si lo ves posible y te animas
Averigua donde comprar alambre de cobre aislado.
Barniz para aislar motores o transformadores.

Si tienes una casa que venda esto cerca o accesible se puede ver de reparar tu transformador.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2008)

y yo calculo que mas o menos  tendrias 176 espiras de alambre 1.6 a razon de 1.25 e.v (220v) 
para una potencia de 1kw incluyendo perdidas, ahora habria que ver que chapa tienen tu transformador


----------

